# Webprogrammierungen



## dr schwob (2 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt sich einer von euch mit WEB Programmierungen aus?

Siehe: http://www.tixi.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=476

Ich habe leider noch nie mit sowas gearbeitet, habe auch deswegen keine erfahrung hierin. Vieleicht kann mir ja einer von euch unter die Arme greifen.

Wäre sehr dankbar.


Grüße


----------



## Chris1 (2 November 2009)

Hallo 
wo liegt das Problem?
ich habe schon mit dem Tixi gearbeitet
was genau willst du machen?

gruss chris


----------



## dr schwob (20 April 2010)

*Web Programmierung TIXI*

Hallo Chris,
tut mir leid hatter leider wichtigere arbeiten und musste dies hinten anstellen.
Ich möchte meine TIXI per web überwachen und kontrollieren können.

Wie Programmier ich dies?


Grüße


----------



## mola (27 April 2010)

ich habe auch mit tixi gearbeitet _eigentlich recht einfach_


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (27 April 2010)

Guten Morgen,

die Beschreibung des Webservers ist bei Tixi zum Download erhältlich. Solange nur mit der Tila2 gearbeitet wird, spielen die Einstellungen keine Rolle, da sind nur die Hinweise zur Nutzung von SPS Variablen und die Nutzung der CGIs zur Erzeugung dynamischer Websiten relevant.

http://www.tixi.com/manuals/?L=1\%22%20onfocus%3D\%22blurLink%28this%29%3B%22%20onfocus%3D%22blurLink%28this%29%3B​Dort bitteKonfiguration des Webservers im Tixi Alarm Modem - Webserver-TiXML-Handbuch.pdf​herunterladen.

Unterhttp://www.tixi.com/updates/?L=1\%22%20onfocus%3D\%22blurLink%28this%29%3B%22%20onfocus%3D%22blurLink%28this%29%3B​Stehen Beispiele für die Nutzung des Webservers zur verfügung:Beispiel-Webseiten für Tixi Alarm Modems - WebTemplates.zip​Im Webserver Forum auf der Homepage von Tixi sind viele Hinweise zur Nutzung des Webservers verfügbar:http://www.tixi.com/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=18​Zu den Grundlagen - wie ist eine HTML Seite (Webseite) zu erstellen empfehle ich www.selfhtml.org. Dort ist von den einfachen Grundlagen bis hin zu komplexen Seiten und Funktionen sehr gut beschrieben, wie das funktioniert.

Alternativ kann eines der zahlreichen Prgramme zum Erstellen von Internetseiten (z.B. Dramweaver, Phase 5 usw.)  genutzt werden.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## dr schwob (27 April 2010)

mola schrieb:


> ich habe auch mit tixi gearbeitet _eigentlich recht einfach_


 

 Wenn mann weis wies geht ja.....


----------

